# Neuinstallation / Verschieben in VM

## Obelix

Hallo zusammen,

da mein Server langsam in die Jahre kommt, aber ein ganze neuer schon angeschafft ist (es läuft ein Hyper-V und ein virtueller Server für Kunden) würde ich gerne meinen Linux-Server in eine VM packen.

Es scheitert aber schon sehr früh:

 - neue Maschine erstellt

 - von einer gentoo-minimal gebootet

 - /dev/sda in 1/2/3 aufgeteilt (wie es auch im gentoo-Handbuch steht)

leider kann ich nach einem "mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo" den obligatorischen "mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot" schon icht mehr machen. Da bleibt der Prozess einfach hängen. Auch wenn ich vorher mit "screen" dafür sorge, dass ich noch was machen kann, auch ein "ls /mnt/gentoo" kommt nicht mehr zurück und die jeweiligen Prozesse lassen sich auch nicht beenden. Auch nicht mit "kill -9 <PID>"

Hier bin ich schon mit meinem Latein am Ende.

-----

Das weitere Vorgehen wäre dann (sollte ich das o.g. in den Griff bekommen) folgendermaßen:

 - laufende Maschine mit tar sichern

 - in der neu installierten Umgebung die Sicherung un-tar-en und dann noch Kernel-Module anpassen (neue "Hardware") und zusehen, dass alle Dienste wieder laufen (svn/mysql/apache/etc...)

Hat jemand einen Rat, warum das mit dem mkdir und dem ls nicht geht??

sonstige (hilfreiche!) Kommentare zum Umzug?

Danke schon mal

Obelix

----------

## doedel

Vieeeel zu wenig Information  :Wink: 

Du hast gerade zwei Probleme, eines größer, das andere weniger gross. 

Zum ersten. Das "Hängen-Bleiben". 

Kommst du an Log Dateien? 

Passiert das auf dem Server, VM oder einem PC?

Ist der Host danach noch per SSH zu erreichen, wenn ja, was macht screen -x?

Zum Testen schieb ein killall dazwischen:

```

$ sleep 30 && killall mount &

$ mount ....

```

Im Hintergrund wartet er 30 Sekunden und schiesst dann mount ab. Evtl auch mit killall -9 versuchen.

Zum zweiten:

Eigentlich recht easy, hab ich schon einige Male gemacht, solange Architektur stimmt und Kernel den neuen Host mag.

```

$ partitionieren

$ partitionen mounten

$ rsync -avu /mnt/quelle /mnt/ziel --exclude=/dev --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys

$ mkdir /mnt/ziel/dev proc sys

$ proc, dev usw mounten

$ chroot

$ einstellen, kernel fixen, ...

```

----------

## Obelix

Hängen bleibt der "neue Server", der bisher nur aus einer live-cd (minimal Installation) besteht und den 3 Partitionen

An Logs käme ich ran, denn screen läuft ja. Das nutze ich, um zu versuchen per kill den mkdir abzuschießen.

mounten kann ich (vielleicht), denn der mount kommt zurück, erst der mkdir oder der ls bleiben hängen.

der kill geht nicht. der Prozess läßt sich nicht beenden.

zum anderen: ja, ich kann mir den Umweg über das Archiv sparen, wenn ich das laufende System mit rsync kopiere. Gute Idee...

----------

## doedel

Tut mir leid, statt mount meinte ich auch mkdir, ich hätte nochmal drüber gucken sollen  :Wink: 

BTW: Was verwendest du zur Virtualisierung? Ich habe hier nen Core2Extreme liegen, den ich als Arbeitsrechner noch nie ganz ausnutzen konnte und will mir einen kleinen Server für VMs draus basteln, gerade "in Planung", die Hardware ist schon umgebaut und im Rack verstaut.

----------

## Obelix

ich hab mir aus dem Bayrischen Wald einen Server geholt mit einem Intel Xeon 4-Core mit 16G ram und 2T Platte. Bisher laufen der Hyper-V und darin 1 Server für Kunden (GastroKasse Auswertungen), 1 Win7 für Videoüberwachung, ein Win7 für mich für Demo beim Kunden mit einem Tablet.

Da mein alter Server halt schon in die Jahre gekommen ist, dachte ich, es wäre ne gute Idee den da als VM zu realisieren. Aber ich kann nicht mal in ner neuen VM die Basisinstallation hinbekommen, wegen des Hängers...

EDIT: achja: im Laufe der Zeit, wenn das alles mal stabil am rennen ist, will ich meinen gentoo etwas entzerren und verschiedene Dienste auf einzelne Server aufteilen, damit man leichter mal an einer Maschine was machen kann, ohne gleich den Ablauf von anderen Dingen zu stören. Ich sage nur: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart ==> und schon klingelt das Telefon, warum das CRM nicht mehr erreichbar ist  :Very Happy: 

----------

## doedel

Dann versuch mal ein anderes Installationsmedium, Knoppix, Kanotix, ...

Der Hyper-V ist nicht gerade bekannt dafür sehr umgänglich mit Linux zu sein...

So wie's bei mir jetzt aussieht werde ich mich heute Abend wohl mal mit XEN beschäftigen.

----------

## Obelix

soooo....

ich hab mal eine Knoppix "eingelegt" - läuft

ich hab ein Ubuntu installiert - läuft

ich hab eine gentoo live-dvd probiert - läuft.

dann hab ich das minimal-iso nochmal runtergeladen - läuft.

war also das erste image kaputt und hat so merkwürdige Auswirkungen gehabt. Jetzt versuch ich mal das System in die VM zu bekommen...

----------

## doedel

Das is gut, wenns nun endlich läuft  :Smile: 

Meine VM-Lösung wird nun wohl mit qemu-kvm laufen, Ausgabe per VNC. Ein Abend XEN-Compile-Nightmare reicht schon aus...

----------

## Obelix

xen hab ich auch mal ein paar Nächte damit verbracht, aber dafür bin ich zu wenig in der Thematik. Das erfordert Zeit, die ich nicht aufbringen konnte/wollte.

Meine bisherige Lösung war VirtualBox headless auf meinem Server. Das lief sehr gut und war mit endlichem Aufwand zu warten. Da ich aber bei den Kunden nur Windows benötige (und selbst auch nur Software für Windows erstelle) hat sich ein Server mit Hyper-V aufgedrängt  :Wink: 

Und so sehr ich für Linux bin, es selbst jahrelang eingesetzt habe (Desktop und Server) - und ich werde gleich gesteinigt werden in diesem Forum - aber von der Installation, der Wartung und der Geräteunterstützung ist halt Windows auf der Desktop-Schiene unschlagbar. Ich hab auch mal eine Zeit lang versucht einen iMac einzusetzen, aber selbst da gab es dauernd Probleme mit der Hardware-Peripherie.

Egal.

Ich kompiliere gerade den Kernel neu, danach kompiliere ich "world" nochmal durch und dann mal sehen, ob die Dienste wieder kommen. Momentan liefert ein rc-status alles failed. Ist aber auch klar.

Ich melde mich zurück, sobald ich weitere Probleme/Fortschritte zu vermelden habe.

----------

## Obelix

Es läuft. auch ohne, dass ich world neu übersetzt habe. Im Laufe der Zeit, wenn die Pakete aktualisiert werden wird das sowieso geschehen  :Wink: 

Also die Kurzversion, für alle, die das auch vor haben:

- mini-Install-CD von gentoo holen

- Partitionen vorbereiten wie im Original-System (bootable-Flag nicht vergessen!)

- das Originalsystem sichern mittels "tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /"

- diese Sicherung auf die neuen Partitionen auspacken (tar xvfpz backup.tgz)

- die Verzeichnisse für /dev /proc und was sonsst alles excluded war wieder anlegen

- grub neu installieren (damit wieder gebootet werden kann)

- kernel neu kompilieren, weil sich die Hardware geändert hat. Es gibt direkt im Kernel HyperV Unterstützung

----------

## gendjaral

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...und ich werde gleich gesteinigt werden...
> 
> 

 

Dazu hätte ich wirklich gerade Lust!   :Wink: 

Weil: Siehe next...

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...aber von der Installation, der Wartung und der Geräteunterstützung ist halt Windows auf der Desktop-Schiene unschlagbar...
> 
> 

 

Vor lachen verschluckte ich mich an einer Erdnuss, ließ meinen Rasierer in die Kaffeetasse fallen und zog das Netzkabel meines Rechners, nachdem ich verzweifelnd mit den Füßen um mich werfend nach halt tastete während mein Bürostuhl aufgrund der starken Körpervibrationen die strukturelle Integrität verlor.

Bitte erspare mir/uns solche Kommentare. Zumindest hier, auf einem Linux Forum... - Dankeschön.   :Smile: 

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab auch mal eine Zeit lang versucht einen iMac einzusetzen, aber selbst da gab es dauernd Probleme mit der Hardware-Peripherie.
> 
> 

 

Und noch einmal Polemik...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Deiner Kurzversion (vielen Dank für dein Engagement   :Smile:   ) stimme ich aber nur bedingt zu. Die meisten Gentoo-Systeme dürften eher spezifisch als generisch sein. Im mindesten Fall müssten sich auch in deinem Szenario die notwendigen "CFLAGS" verändert haben. Ist doch zu schade um die Mehrleistung der neuen CPU?!

Ein rebuild (emerge -eav) des gesamten Systems erachte ich in diesem Fall für sinnvoll.

Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

Im Verlauf des Topics vielen ein paar Argumente wie Xen, Quemu u. KVM. Daher möchte ich der Vollständigkeit halber noch Folgenden Tipp in den Raum werfen:

http://www.proxmox.com/proxmox-ve

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxmox_VE

http://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Documentation

LG u. gute Besserung - gendjaral

----------

